# Rich 10 Acs. New Construction, Homesteader or Cabin -S Mitchell River (Elkin, NC)



## erickmiller (Feb 3, 2017)

Rich 10 Acre parcel with plentiful natural resources. New Construction, Homesteader or Cabin-On South Mitchell River

• Ideal new construction building sites, some with river or countryside views
• Unique historic cabin/tiny house, renovation ready to complete for simple living
• No power, no well, instead comes with Honda generator and composting toilet to use as you see fit
• Plentiful natural resources including 550 +/- feet on South Mitchell River, 2 year round creeks on property, timber, large bamboo stand, trout (fly fishing), deer, beaver
• Good clearing for large garden 0.3 +/- acres
• Perk test available, Electrical pole is 138 +/- feet away from property boundary, neighbors have good wells
• Small barn

Proximity:
o 81 miles from Charlotte, NC; 58 miles from Mooresville, NC
o Inside Elkin City School district, (please confirm with city)
o 8 miles from historic Elkin, Yadkin Valley Wine festival
o 5 miles from Grassy Creek Vineyard
o 9 miles from Shelton Vineyard
o 8 miles from McRitchie Winery and Ciderworks
o 15 miles from Stone Mountain
o 19 miles to Blue Ridge Parkway
o 0.16 mile gravel road to access property with deeded easement


Beautiful location for someone wanting to build a cabin or home, someone that wants privacy off grid, or a primitive homestead place. Yet close to lots of neat places.
• Will cobroke
Pricing:
o Cash purchase $75k
o Owner Finance 20% down, $650/month/10 yr
o Lease Purchase $10k down, lease for $500/month 1-3 year option. Locks in purchase price and down contributes to purchase.

https://charlotte.craigslist.org/reo/d/rich-10-acs-new-construction/6288828267.html


----------



## Nyxchik (Aug 14, 2012)

Ooo. I love this area.


----------

